# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  H300s - USB HDD not visible

## jfrag

Καλησπερα σας,

Σε H300s με διάφορα προβλήματα κακης συμπεριφοράς και αποδυνδεσεων και διαφορες «ταρζανιες», ειδα το φως το αληθινο με tp-link deco.

Αρχικα το χρησιμοποιησα ως router με δυναμικη ip σε συνδεση lan με τον h300s αλλα επειδη  εδινε διαφορετικο σετ IPs απο οτι ο ρουτερ θερωρουσα φυσιολογικο οτι δεν εβλεπα στο δικτυο μου εναν σκληρο δισκο που ειχα πανω στη usb του H300s.

Γυρισα λοιπον το Deco σε λειτουργια AP (δρομολογηση dhcp κανει ο H300s) αλλα και παλι ο δισκος… γιοκ… πουθενα (μονο στο μενου του ρουτερ τον βλεπω οτι ειναι καρφωμενος επανω)…

Τι στο;;

----------

